# Easy to storage bags and reuse



## alexoug (4 mo ago)

Dose everyone has a problem ? When needing plastic bags , never find them, and when doing, they are always in bad shape. I search the way that find a professional tool to keep plastic bags organized is by having this plastic bag holder. Which helps in playing a vital role in addressing this issue professionally.
I think to DIY a bag with myself, but I can't. This bag is the easy way for me to storage my plastic bag .
Maybe you have another easily way to storage, please share with me. Thank you .


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Are you spamming the site??


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I use an empty bag hung on one of the doors under the sink. Cost, the screw


----------



## ServiceCall (Dec 8, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> Are you spamming the site??


Probably, pretty grammar bad.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

But - no link to follow - so, just a waste of time or an innocent attempt to share the joy OP found when the solution to the bag problem was found? The mystery deepens...


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

not spam unless a link is included or a company is mentioned.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

joed said:


> not spam unless a link is included or a company is mentioned.


Technically. But Spidey knows.


----------



## alexoug (4 mo ago)

Thanks for watching. I just want to find the better way to store plastic bags. I look for the holder for a long time and battle them, but I don't know what is better. And I'm not good at DIY, just need some suggestionsto help.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

IF you're not good at DIY, then you may want to seek to buy one like you posted and hang it on the wall. Making one would take a number of tools and expertise.


----------

